# Wiring/connector questions



## Mack (Nov 8, 2016)

If you push down on the white section first and side it back, then the black portion should come off. A flathead screwdriver may come in handy while doing this....


----------



## Sirjoc (Aug 22, 2020)

That’s what I thought, and attempted. But even after moving the safety clip...the white piece...I still couldn’t get the rest to budge. I assumed at that point I must be doing something wrong. I’ll go attempt again.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Sirjoc said:


> New to the forum. Sorry if this is the wrong spot for this question.
> 
> 2017 with the 1.4L.
> Have a wiring problem I need to fix. Trouble removing the connector and I don’t want to force it or break it. Can someone tell me the proper way (or the trick to) to disconnect this one?
> Thank you in advance.


I do not have a Gen II, but usually when you have to pull back a lock (white piece) you then have to squeeze the secondary lock. Try and get a picture looking up so you can see the place to squeeze, then pull it off.


----------



## Sirjoc (Aug 22, 2020)

Yeah based on the location, it was virtually impossible to see what I needed to press. I managed to remove sensor completely and get a better look at the connector. Harness is now on order. Thanks for the feedback fellas!


----------



## 93bandit (Mar 2, 2020)

What sensor is that, MAP?


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

keithmaclroz said:


> Could an electrician help with this?


While electricians are capable of wiring many things, vehicles do not fall under the scope of work under the NEC (national code). 

A proper MOLEX kit to remove terminals or a new pigtail to splice a new connector would work fine.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

keithmaclroz said:


> Could an electrician help with this?


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

